# Would you pick up a hitch hiker?



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Just had a scary incident with a Hitch Hiker.

Saw him thumbing at the side of the road at the end of the M62, it was pouring with rain and he had a huge rucksack, he was dressed in what looked like a Soldiers uniform.

I stopped and he started to get in the passenger seat he could hardly pick up his rucksack. 

We set of, and I commented about the ruck sack, what the hell have you got in that ?... He snapped at me saying 'mind your own f*****g business', whoo! OK mate no probs. After another couple of Min's of total silence I asked him if he was in the Army again he said 'mind your own f*****g business'... I thought Ive got a nutter here so just humour him and get rid. I said were are you heading, because I am heading toward the other side of Hull and will be turning of in a couple of miles, no answer so I asked him again, 'mind your own f*****g business' was the reply, with that I stopped the motor home and told him to get out, he got out and I drove off, its was then I realised I still had his rucksack. No way was I going back with it. I don't usually pick up hitch hikers, and wont be doing so in the future. 

ray.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Whoa, whats in the rucksack?


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

*Hitch Hiker*

mind yer own f!!!!!kin Business


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Hitch Hiker*



wizzardi said:


> mind yer own f!!!!!kin Business


Hi.

Tooooo soooon :wink:

ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry Ray, Couldn`t resist


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I rarely pick up hikers, generally as I am with SWMBO anyway and the Disco is usually full up with something or other, but haven't had too many incidents over the years, best were a couple of girls who were polite and very cheerful during the trip, even offered something towards petrol money!

Blokes are usually OK by themselves, had some interesting chats with hikers over the years.

Not had a bad one as such, but usually make a decision before the trip as to whether or not I'll take one on.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

when driving a cab, on a journey that has cost the passenger the empty return trip I have often stopped to pick up a hitch hiker, it has been quite funny the reactions I have had to this.

cabby


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Not a hitch hiker story, as such but along similar lines, I need to warn you all about a scam operating in Tescos car parks.
The scam goes like this....

Two seriously good-looking voluptuous 20-21 year-old girls come over to your car as you are packing your shopping into the boot.

They both start cleaning your windscreen, their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts.

When you thank them and offer them a tip, they'll say 'No' and instead ask you for a lift to another supermarket store, in my case, Sainsbury's .

You agree and they both get in the backseat. On the way, they start undressing, and both get completely naked.

Then, when you pull over to remonstrate, one of them climbs over into the front seat and starts crawling all over your lap, kissing you, touching you intimately, and thrusting herself against you, while the other one steals your wallet!

I had my wallet stolen August 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, 24th, and 29th. Also Sept66 1st, 4th, twice yesterday and very likely again this coming weekend.

P.S. Aldi have wallets on sale for £1.99 each but Lidl are £1.75 and look better.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*years ago*

As a young chap ive hitchhiked around Iceland( both directions), the length of Japan,into Jo,Burg( dead scary) and across Zaire as it was called with no problems(apart from the gjigger worms but ill draw a veil over them ......but whenever i hitched in the remoter areas of Britain i met with mostly abuse. We are a great people in a great land but we hate picking up hitch hikers and as a result most hitch hikers in the uk are not the normal type who might hitch abroad.


----------

